# Nass Hippy 8/20/10



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2010)

Had the day off and the rest of the family was busy at the beach so I decided to go out for a rare weekday ride in the middle of the day.  Ended up meeting up with yesmandroc around 12:30 in the afternoon, I was a bit on the late side so we didn't get rolling until a bit before 1pm.  I had only a rough idea of what I wanted to do, basically I just wanted to push for a longer ride than usual since I had the time available.

We started out on Jug (taking the original Jug option)>Scoville TwistiesSandy Pelican>Up Orchard DH>Down JC climb>North on Hinman>69er.  From there yesman decided to head back to cars, so I pressed on with the rough idea of heading up the kitchen by-pass and down the fat kid, with maybe a little stone excursion thrown in.  So I headed out on the Cemetery Twisties>Stony Hill Rd>Up Kitchen By-pass.  While on the climb up a funny thing happened; I decided to not only head towards Stone at the top, but to head over for a quick Soccer fields lap.  At the top of the By-pass I headed down Waste Land>Blue>Widow Maker>Rob Halford>Trail over to Soccer field parking>Short Soccer field lap (skipping the fun ST at the beginning)>Newer trail right at the end before getting to GW Tpke (Bone yard maybe?)>New trail over towards Stone>Chimney>Stone Rd>Trail that cuts over to Stunt trail right where the ladder/rock/ladder is>Up Stunt trail>Down blue back to Stone>Across to Waste Land climb>Surveyors trail>Down Fat Kid>Cemetery Twisties>Jug>Done.

I wanted to do more at Stone, and head over to 2 bears after going down the fat kid so I cold hit up some of the sessions area too, but I ran out of water towards the end of the Soccer fields loop (I realized it right where Tso's left nut is).  The reason I went back to Jug before stopping was that I stopped by the car after the Cemetery twisties to refill myself on water and thought I'd head back out for a small loop.  However as soon as I hit Jug again I knew it was a bad idea.  I was just too dehydrated and the 30 or so ounces of water I had just poured down my throat was now sloshing around in my stomach.  I was feeling light headed and nauseous, no way to have an enjoyable ride.  Once through Jug I went back up Scoville to end my ride.

All in all it was a good ride.  Nice to have some company in the beginning!  I wasn't feeling my a game tonight and as a result was all over the place, flailing on stuff I don't normally have trouble on.  Did a pseudo OTB right at the entrance to the Original Jug/Jug-a-lug right at the beginning of the ride, which didn't set a good tone...  On a positive note I cleared most of the section of Hinman that we rode, only having trouble on the rocks right after the second bridge.  Also really psyched that both yesman and I cleared the rock up at the beginning of the 69er without even breaking pace (we both rode right up from the Laura Grace bridge and up the feature).  I made the rock up one other time, but I stopped and got myself lined up first.  I was pumped to ride it just like any other feature in the trail!

I also got to check out the logging on the Fat Kid.  I was surprised to see so much activity right on the trails.  There's lots of skidder marks right on the trails and even evidence of the some trees that were downed onto the trail and then moved.  I wouldn't want to be riding through there while they're working (luckily they were gone when I rolled through.  Regardless the ripped up sections and not knowing what was going to be around each corner made the usually fun Fat Kid DH not too enjoyable.  I plan to steer clear of that area for awhile if I can help it.

I'm not sure on the total mileage since my GPS cut out a few times, but it looks to be in the 18+ mile range.  I'm fighting with TopFusion to try to link in the missed sections to get a more accurate total, but it's not going well thus far..  Definitely the longest ride I've done in a while, if ever.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2010)

Ended up coming in at about 18 miles according to Topofusion once I patched in the missing sections.  Not too shabby...

Here's the track: http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/9197/mini_tour


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a nice looking loop you pedaled there B!! :beer: 

Rueler and I ended up bailing on Burr and rolled out of Scoville around 5:30 or so for a somewhat unconventional loop around the forest. We headed out the cemetery>high road>2 bears>stony hill road>kitchen bypass>devils kitchen>staircase bypass>stone road>red dot>stunt trail>halford>ruel's jewels>middle hessian>halford>wasteland climb>surveyors>fat kid>green dot>cornwall DH>hinmans and out. 

Loop came in at around 11.6 miles with around 1650 feet of climbing. Here's the track.......   http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/9195/friday_night_raw

Finally starting to get dialed in on the new bike and despite coming off a good hard pedal Thursday at Huntington and having to chase Mr. Speedy most of the ride I felt pretty good! Rode the rocky technical sections of the Kitchen and Staircase Bypass w/o a dab and cleaned the last rocky/root climb of the Fat Kid (right before Miller Road) for the first time! Somewhere along the way I did manage to tweak my front wheel a bit so looks like I'm back to the Horse for a few days while the wheel gets trued.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2010)

Bummer that you guys bailed on Burr.  I'd really like to ride there one of these days.  Looks like a good loop you guys did instead though...


----------

